# 2009 Victoria 518 for 700$ should I go for it?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I could get my hands on a used 2009 Victoria 518 (Fender Champ Clone 5F1 circuit) i've heard a lot about the champ but are they really worth the money? You can get a preatty nice 30-50 watt amp for the same amount...

Yes, it's a perfect hard wired clone of the original 50's Fender Champ but is it over-hyped?

What do you think?

http://www.victoriaamp.com/amps.html?model=518


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

zurn said:


> I could get my hands on a used 2009 Victoria 518 (Fender Champ Clone 5F1 circuit) i've heard a lot about the champ but are they really worth the money? You can get a preatty nice 30-50 watt amp for the same amount...
> 
> Yes, it's a perfect hard wired clone of the original 50's Fender Champ but is it over-hyped?
> 
> ...


Totally fair price and a really good amp. I owned one for a while. The only weak point is the 8ohm Jensen Reissue speaker. The amp puts out 4ohms, so the tone only really opens up when you replace that with a 4 ohm speaker (Weber makes some nice ones for cheap).


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

That's a decent price but from what I gather, the 5112 (same amp in a Deluxe-sized 1x12 cab) is MUCH more effective but not much more expensive. I recently saw one for $750 US so that's only $100 difference or so.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh man, he lowered it to 600$ This is killing me lol. There cant be much bottom end on a 8 inch speaker, I find some of my 12 inch amps low on bass...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I put my 5F1 champ clone in a weber princeton cab with a 10" speaker, made a world of difference.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

If you don't buy it at that price I will...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I folded to amp GAS! I should have the Victoria in my hands tomorrow night. I have my eye on a used Egnater Rebel 20 also and
my Marshall Class 5 should get here tomorrow too 

Will have some fun, these are my xmas presents for all that overtime I did


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Bad news..

I had an appointment with the guy to come and deliver it to my house (he insisted) he calls late that night to say he had work overtime and asked to reschedule for the next day. I agreed but the next day came, he never called and the add was pulled from kijiji, boooooooooooooo. 

Good news thought! I did receive my used Egnater Rebel 20, awesome little head, VERY loud for 20 watts, this is my first high gain amp. i'm running it through the speakers of my Vox AC30 for now, but i'm picking up my dad's old 70's Garnet 2x15 cab this weekend, not sure the speakers are in good shape. I can get any tone from AC30's tone to Plexi at bedroom levels and the effects loops is great plus. The seller I got it from recommends a cab with a Celestion Vintage 30, he used an Orange 12' (PPC112) cab. He said it sounded better than the matching 1x12 Egnater cab with the Custom Voiced Egnater Celestion Elite-80 Speaker.

Oh I also received my Marshall Class 5, AMAZING amp, it's a very loud 5 watter. I got it from a fellow GC user, thanks Sneaky  The amp begs for humbuggies, it sounds best cranked all the way up, and use your guitars volume control to get different tones. It also sounds good with my Mustang, I can get some good Stones dirty tones out of it so it's a pretty versatile amp, not to mention pretty portable and great looking!

I'll post some pics next week


----------

